# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  المحاظر الموريتانية.. المناهج التعليمية

## وليد الدلبحي

المحاظر الموريتانية.. المناهج التعليمية 

2004/03/29
أحمد أبو المعالي

والطالب في المحظرة حر فيما يكتبه من الفنون ومن المتون، وإن كان رأي الشيخ مقدما وفيه "البركة". وعادة ما يبدأ بالنحو والشعر بعد القرآن وما يلزمه معرفته من فرض العين في الفقه عند البلوغ. وقد نظم العلامة محمد بن فال ولد متالي رحمه الله ترتيب الأهمية بالنسبة للعلوم بقوله: 

وقدم الأهم إن العلم جم ** والعمر طيف زار أو طيف ألم 

أهمه عقائد ثم فروع ** تصوف وآلة بها الشروع 

ولم يتعرض في هذا البيت للقرآن الكريم؛ نظرا لأنه عادة ما يكون مبتدأ دراسة الطالب قبل البلوغ كما مر. 

تكامل العلوم 

وعلم الآلة يقصد به النحو والصرف والبيان واللغة والمنطق ومبادئ الحساب، وهي علوم لأهميتها في المحظرة الموريتانية قال فيها العلامة "يحظيه ولد عبد الودود" رحمه الله: "من عرفها لم يعجز عن شيء من العلم لأنها آلته". 

وتعتمد المحظرة الموريتانية على كتب تعتبر مرتكز الدراسة ومصدرا أساسيا لكل فن لا مندوحة للطالب من دراستها، وتنتشر في كل المحاظر، ويلتزم الطالب بكتاب واحد حتى يكمله؛ لأنه في نظر مشايخ المحظرة يمنع قراءة أكثر من كتاب أو فن في ذات الفترة، كما قال أحدهم: 

وفي ترادف الفنون المنع جا ** إن توأمان استبقا لن يخرجا 

ويكتب الطالب الدرس في اللوح، ثم يقوم بضبطه على الشيخ استعدادا لحفظه، ثم بعد ذلك يشرحه الشيخ له، على أن يقوم بعد ذلك بـ"التكرار"، والمقصود به المراجعة، وهي في نظرهم مهمة جدا، وينبغي ألا تتوقف تحت أي ظرف، ولا في أي وقت؛ ومن هنا شاعت كلمتهم المشهورة "من ترك التكرار لا بد أن ينسى". 

ويرى الموريتانيون أن الترتيب السالف الذكر هو الأجدى لتحصيل العلم، وأن مخالفته تمنع من حصول المطلوب، كما قال الناظم: 

كتب إجازة وحفظ الرسم ** قراءة تدريس أخذ العلم 

ومن يقدم رتبة عن المحل ** من ذي المراتب العلم لم ينل 

ويوزع الطلاب أحيانا إلى مجموعات باختيارهم تسمى المجموعة منها "الدولة"، تدرس كتابا من الكتب المعتمدة في المحظرة، وتقوم بالمراجعة الموحدة، ويتولى أحد الطلاب قراءة النص على الشيخ فقرة فقرة أو كلمة كلمة حسب المقتضى، ويفضل أن يكون أجود المجموعة، ويسمى "حمار الدولة". ويشرح الشيخ الدرس باللهجة المتداولة وإذا اقتضى الأمر الاستنجاد بما يتطلب وسيلة توضيحية يلجأ الشيخ إلى التراب كوسيلة توضيح لقاعدة ما أو ترتيب صور ما، وربما لجأ إلى أحد الكتب المتخصصة لتوضيح مشكلة ما أو لمعرفة بعض الآراء والصور المتعلقة بها. 

ترتيب العلوم وفق أهميتها 

وبالنظر إلى الكتب المعتمدة في المنهاج المحظري يتربع على القائمة في العقيدة نظم "إضاءة الدجنة في اعتقاد أهل السنة" للعلامة أحمد المقري رحمه الله، كما ذاع صيت نظم "وسيلة السعادة" للعلامة المختار ولد بونا رحمه الله، إضافة إلى عمدة هذه الكتب كلها، وهي أم البراهين، والكبرى والوسطى والصغرى للسنوسي، فضلا عما يصدر به بعض المؤلفين كتبهم الفقهية من مسائل عقدية كما فعل ابن عاشر، وكل هذه المتون أشعرية المعتقد. 

وفي الفقه يتربع "مختصر خليل بن إسحاق المالكي" على قائمة الكتب المعتمدة في التدريس، وإن كان البدء بالمتون الفقهية القصار والسهلة ضروريا مثل "بن عاشر" و"الأخضري" ومتن "رسالة بن أبي زيد القيرواني"، و"كفاف المبتدي" للعلامة محمد مولود ولد أحمد فال رحمه الله. 

هذا علاوة على تداول أمهات الكتب المالكية الكبرى كالموازية والواضحة وشروح خليل المتعددة. 

وتشكل هذه الكتب العمدة في الإفتاء والنوازل والتوسع والتخصص، إلا أنها ليست في صلب المناهج التي تدرس، وإنما يلجأ إليها الشيخ أو الطالب للتوسع في الشرح أو لتوضيح قضية أو نازلة ما. 

ونظرا لما لخليل من الأهمية في المنهج الفقهي قسمه الموريتانيون إلى دروس سموها "أقفافا" ومفردها "قف"، وهي توحي للطالب بأن تجاوز هذه المادة يعسر استيعابه وفهمه للذكي بله غيره. وعادة ما يعتمد "القف" على وحدة الموضوع أو فرع منه ذي ترابط قوي، كل ذلك في إشارة وتلويح إلى صعوبة هذا الكتاب وكثافة مادته العلمية. كما يطلق الموريتانيون على القسم الأول منه المختص بالعبادات "السفر"، والقسم الثاني المتعلق بالمعاملات "الباب". والغالب ألا يختمه حفظا واستيعابا إلا النابهون من "المحظرة". وقد اشتهرت محظرة أهل محمد محمد سالم بالتخصص في الدراسة الفقهية. 

أما في الأصول فإن المتون الأساسية فيه أبرزها نظم "الكوكب الساطع" الذي عقد به السيوطي جمع الجوامع للسبكي، إضافة إلى "ورقات إمام الحرمين" التي نظمها الشيخ سيدي محمد ولد الشيخ سيدي المختار الكنتي رحمهما الله. 

القواعد بعد العقائد 

وفي النحو والصرف تشكل ألفية محمد بن مالك رحمه الله العمود الفقري للدرس. وكما خدموا "خليلا" من خلال تنظيمه وتوزيعه اهتموا بالألفية. وقد عقد النحوي المعروف المختار بن بونا رحمه الله كتاب التسهيل لابن مالك وسمى نظمه بـ"الاحمرار"، ووضع ما تبقى من الكتاب حواشي متعددة على النص تسمى "الطرة"، وقد أصبح "نظم" و"طرة" ابن بونا معتمدين في كافة المحاظر الموريتانية، ولا تدرس الألفية غالبا إلا مقترنة بهما. ويميز الطالب بين نص ألفية ابن مالك ونظم ابن بونا عن طريق لون الحبر؛ فتكتب ألفية ابن مالك بالحبر الأسود وتسمى "الاكحلال"، فيم يكتب نظم ابن بونا بالحبر الأحمر ويعرف بـ"الاحمرار"، وتكتب الطرة بالحبر الأسود. وإن أراد الطالب أن يزيد عليها تعليقا سمعه من الشيخ أو طالعه في مرجع ما، أو نظما لقاعدة جديدة فإنه يكتبها بحبر مغاير تمييزا لها، وتعرف تلك الزيادات بـ"الحواشي". 

بيد أنه -كما مر بنا في الفقه- تداول الموريتانيون مختصرات في النحو تعتبر نواة يبدأ بها الطالب الدرس النحوي مثل "الآجرومية" و"ملحة الإعراب". 

وقد امتازت المحظرة الموريتانية بتلقين نحوي ولغوي لا نظير له في العالم الإسلامي يتمثل في "الزرك"، وهو عبارة عن تعزيز القواعد النحوية وإثراء المادة اللغوية وذلك باختبار الطلاب كل ليلة ببيتين من قصيدة منتقاة من الشعر الجاهلي، ويشرح الشيخ البيتين شرحا وافيا بعد التأكد من حفظ الطلاب لهما، ثم يطلب منهم إعراب الأبيات كلمة كلمة شفويا، والغالب أن يتجمع الطلاب حسب مستواهم النحوي على أن يبدأ الضعيف فالمتوسط فالممتاز، وتكون فرصة لتدارس ومناقشة القواعد النحوية والاستزادة من المعجم اللغوي والحكايات والنوادر الأدبية. 

ولا شك أن لتلك الفكرة دورا بارزا في التعود على الإعراب والتمرن على القواعد النحوية باستمرار، ناهيك عن الجانب اللغوي والأدبي الجلي تطبيقا دون اللجوء إلى الكتابة. وعادة ما يتباهى الطلاب أيهم أسرع في الإجابة وأكثر تركيزا ونضجا في الجواب. وقد يتبارى الطلاب فيما بينهم في إعراب كلمات من القرآن أو الحديث أو الشعر العربي، وفي حالة الاختلاف يكون الشيخ حكما يرضى الجميع بحكمه، وربما طلبوا منه أن يختبرهم بكلمة عويصة الإعراب يتبارون في كشف حقيقة إعرابها. 

وللإعراب أهمية كبيرة في المحظرة الموريتانية لدرجة أنه شاع فيهم قول القائل: 

كل فتى شب بلا إعراب ** فهُو عندي مثَل الغراب 

(ومثل في البيت بتحريك الثاء) 

ونجد أحد العلماء الموريتانيين وهو العلامة النابغة الغلاوي رحمه الله يعيب الفتوى على جاهل النحو حيث يقول: 

وبعضهم يفتي وهو جاهل ** إعراب بسم الله عنه ذاهل 

فمثل هذا لا يكون مرشدا ** لجهله النحو ومما أنشدا 

عليك بالنحو فإن النحوا ** لحن الخطاب ملكه والفحوى 

وقد اشتهرت بعض المحاظر بالتخصص في الدرس النحوي وإن شاركت في معرفة العلوم الأخرى مثل محظرة المختار بن بونا، ومحظرة ولد عبد الودود رحمهما الله. 

ولم يكن الدرس الصرفي بأقل أهمية في المحظرة من الدرس النحوي، وكانت ألفية بن مالك و"لامية الأفعال" لنفس المؤلف ركيزتين في هذا النطاق. وقد صنعوا مع اللامية صنيعهم مع الألفية، فنظم العلامة الحسن ولد زين رحمه الله "احمرارا" على اللامية، ووضع عليها "طرة" يتعاطاهما الطلاب مع نص ابن مالك، ويعبرون عن أهمية الدرس الصرفي وسهولة مادته بقولهم إنه "علم شهر وندامة دهر"، فالطالب بإمكانه أن يتعرف على أولويات هذا الفن من خلال "لامية الأفعال" مثلا في غضون شهر، ومن لم يفعل ذلك لزمته ندامة الدهر لفقده أساسيات صرفية لا تستقيم اللغة دون معرفتها. 

اللغة واللسان 

ويوازي الاهتمام بالنحو والصرف في المحظرة الاهتمام باللغة التي كانت هي الأخرى تحظى بمكانة كبيرة، وقد نص العلماء الموريتانيون على أن تعلمها أوجب من التفرغ لعبادة الله تبارك وتعالى. يقول العلامة محمذن فال ولد متالي رحمه الله في هذا الشأن: 

تعلم اللغة شرعا فضل ** على التخلي لعبادة الجلي 

يؤخذ ذا من قوله وعلما ** آدم الأسماء الزم التعلما 

مشيرا إلى الآية الكريمة "وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها" (البقرة: الآية31). 

وكان استظهار النصوص الشعرية القحة كالمعلقات وديوان غيلان وذي الرمة وغيرهما من مختلف العصور الشعرية، فضلا عن روائع الشعر الموريتاني من أبرز أوجه الفتوة والسيادة الاجتماعية والثقافية؛ ولعل هذا هو السر في اهتمام الموريتانيين الكبير بالشعر وانتشار تداوله إنشادا وإنشاء، فقلما يخلو حي من شاعر على الأقل. 

وقد بسط الاهتمام بالشعر الجاهلي وصدر الإسلام ظلاله على تلك الجزالة اللغوية التي طبعت شعر الموريتانيين، وعلى الالتزام بعموده الجاهلي المعروف حتى قال أحدهم في أبرز رواد المدرسة الجاهلية الشاعر محمد ولد الطلبة رحمه الله "إنه عربي أخّره الله"، وكان من شغف هذا الأخير بالعربية أنه إذا ألم بحي يستفسر عن القاموس المحيط قبل الِقرى فإن كان موجودا حط الرحال وإلا آذن بالرحيل. 

ولهذا الدور الذي تلعبه اللغة كان الشاعر الموريتاني يصدح بعروبته مقدما الأدلة على ذلك من خلال لسانه الفصيح. يقول أحد الشعراء الموريتانيين في هذا النطاق: 

إنا -بني حسن- دلت فصاحتنا ** أنا إلى العرب العرباء ننتسب 

إن لم تقم بينات أننا عرب ** ففي اللسان بيان أننا عرب 

وتداول الموريتانيون القاموس المحيط للفيروزآبادي رحمه الله، واتكئوا عليه في لغتهم، بل إن بعض المشايخ وطلبة العلم كان يستظهر الكثير من مادته اللغوية. 

وكانت ألفية السيوطي عمدة أساسية في البيان والمعاني والبديع. 

وقد اختلفت نظرتهم من حيث الحل والحرمة إلى المنطق؛ فمنهم من منعه، ومنهم من أجازه. 

وقد تعرض أحد أبرز أساطين العقيدة الأشعرية المتكئة في استدلالاتها وبراهينها العقلية على المنطق في موريتانيا لهذا الاختلاف مبينا وجهة نظره الشرعية في جوازه وقيمته، ونعني به العلامة المختار بن بونا رحمه الله بقوله: 

وإن تقل حرمه النواوي ** وابن الصلاح والسيوطي الراوي 

قلت نرى الأقوال ذي المخالفة ** محلها ما صنف الفلاســفة 

أما الذي صنفه من أسلما ** لابد أن يعــلم عند العلـما 

ولا تثق بقولة من منطق ** من غير عالم بعلم المنطـــق 

وقد اعتمدوا في المنطق على مؤلفات كالسلم المرونق للأخضري، والطيبية لمحمد بن طيب القادري. 

وقد ذاع في هذا النطاق صيت نظم "مراقي السعود"، وشرحه "نشر البنود" للعلامة سيدي عبد الله ولد الحاج إبراهيم رحمه الله، وأصبح معتمدا في هذا الفن، إضافة إلى كتب أخرى للتوسع والتخصص والمطالعة مثل جمع الجوامع للسبكي. 

أما السيرة النبوة فقد انتهجوا فيها نهجا يعتمد الحكايات الشفوية، وغالبا ما تتصدر النساء لتدريسها، وذلك بحكايتها للطالب، وسرد مجرياتها، وفي هذا النطاق يكتب الطالب نظم "الغزوات" ونظم "أنساب العرب" للعلامة الموريتاني البدوي، علاوة على تداول سيرة ابن هشام وسيرة الحلبي، ويكون الطالب على موعد مع السيرة في شهر ربيع الأول شهر المولد النبوي الشريف حيث تكون بمثابة استراحة "محارب" لما تتميز به من السهولة والتشويق، تنضاف إلى ذلك المدائح النبوية من مختلف العصور الإسلامية. 

أما العروض والقافية فقد كان تداوله من خلال "الخزرجية"، بيد أن الكثير من الشعراء الموريتانيين كانوا يتباهون بعدم معرفتهم لهذا الفن وعدم اعتمادهم عليه كقول الشاعر: 

أقول البيت منه بلا عروض ** على أقوى وأقوم الاتزان 

وقد حاول الموريتانيون التوفيق بين الاستيعاب العلمي لمختلف العلوم السابقة وبين متطلبات الحياة البدوية العصية، وذلك بالاعتماد على الحفظ؛ وهو ما حدا بهم إلى نظم النوازل والقواعد والمسائل العلمية في شتى الفنون تيسيرا لحفظها، ولذلك انتشرت لديهم ظاهرة "الأنظام" بشكل كبير؛ فقلما يعجب شيخ أو طالب علم متمكن بقاعدة نحوية أو صرفية أو لغوية أو نازلة فقهية إلخ إلا وبادر إلى عقدها في نظم سلس لا يلبث أن ينتشر بسرعة لدى المتخصصين. 

ولذلك انتشر لديهم أن من يحفظ النصوص لا تمكن مجادلته ومخاصمته أو التغلب عليه، ولهم في الرعيل الأول من الأئمة أسوة حسنة ففي هذا السياق يندرج قول الشافعي رحمه الله: 

علمي معي حيثما يممت يتبعني ** قلبي وعاء له لا جوف صندوق 

إن كنت في البيت كان العلم فيه معي ** أو كنت في السوق كان العلم في السوق 

منقول

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الشيخ وليد على هذا البيان الطيب وكم نتمنى أن تكون سائر بوادي البلاد العربية بهذا المستوى ولكن الحقيقة أن بوادينا يعمها الجهل في العلوم الشرعية مع ما تجد فيها من خصال الكرم والنخوة والشجاعة ونبذ الغدر والوفاء للخل وغير ذلك مما أكده ديننا الحنيف ياليتهم تعلموا مثل تعلم البدو في مورتانيا.

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم علي ياسين، وجزاك الله خيراً على مرورك الكريم، وهذه من الأمور المؤلمة في بعض البلاد المسلمة، حيث ان البادية أشد جهلاً أو يكثر فيها الجهل، الا ما رحم ربي، وهذه معضلة لا بد لها من حل، والله المستعان.

----------


## عدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ولكن السؤال أخي:
هل ما زال الموريتانيون على هذه الطريقة في أيامنا هذه؟؟؟

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ولكن السؤال أخي:
> هل ما زال الموريتانيون على هذه الطريقة في أيامنا هذه؟؟؟


حياك الله أخ الكريم عدي.
الذي أعلمه أن المحاظر الموريتانية مازالت على ماهي عليه، وهذه المحاظر هي رمز من رموز المعرفة في شنقيط.

----------


## سالم عدود

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## سعيد الموصلي

موضوع رائع

----------


## بدرالسعد

أهمه عقائد ثم فروع ** تصوف وآلة بها الشروع 

وضح هذا البيت مشكورا  :Smile:

----------

